# Projekt auf VirtualBox



## RobertVox1977 (8. Aug 2015)

Hallo,
in meiner Arbeit muss ich unbedingt Windows benutzen. Ich bin aber an Linux gewöhnt.
Ich habe gedacht dass ich vielleicht Linux auf Virtualbox installieren kann.
Hat jemand Projekt auf Virtualbox in seiner Arbeit entwickelt?
Ich bin gespannt wie es mit der Performanz aussieht. Ist es deutlich schlimmer oder spielt fast keine Rolle. 
Hatte jemand irgendwelche Probleme mit VM bei der Entwicklung.
Ich würde für VB eine feste Größe von Festplatte benutzen, alle Prozessoren und viel RAM.


----------



## Gucky (8. Aug 2015)

Ich kann nur von Windows in VirtualBoxes berichten:
Ich habe mir einmal das VirtualStudio 2012 Pro in einer Virtual Box installiert und das war ätzend langsam. Dann habe ich es auf dem Hauptsystem installiert und plötzlich lief es wie geschmiert.
Es hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie viel Speicher du der Virtual Machine zugestehst und wie schnell das Hostsystem ist aber die Geschwindigkeit ist stark eingeschränkt, egal was du machst und ArbeitsPCs sind nicht dafür bekannt die beste Hardware zu haben, es sei denn du arbeitest z. B. bei CryTech. 

Hierbei gilt aber, wie bei so vielem, Probieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## brunothg (9. Aug 2015)

Unserer geliebten Windows Rechner. Ja ,ich bin auch in den Genuss gekommen zu einem Windows System gezwungen worden zu sein.
Mit einem Kubuntu auf einem Windows 8.1 habe ich keine Probleme zu berichten. Allerdings läuft bei mir VMware Workstation. Darauf läuft bei mir eine Apache Web-Umgebung, eclipse. Entwicklung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich eingeschränkt.
Aber wie bereits gesagt muss natürlich die Hardware dafür stehen. So wie du es schilderst sollte dass ja kein Problem sein. Wenn möglch sollten Hostsystem und die virtuelle Maschine auf unterschiedlichen Festplatten laufen. Das hat geholfen.

Wünsche dir noch viel Glück damit. Windows wieder los zu werden ist nicht so leicht


----------



## daybyter (26. Aug 2015)

Hier laufen u.a. 2 Java Projekt in Debian Virtualboxen. Keine Probleme, wobei ich allerdings erwähnen muss, dass ich Emacs mit Apache-Ant benutze. Kein Eclipse o.ä., weil ich das nicht sehr mag.


----------

